# Introduction



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to introduce myself here but here it goes. I'm Brad Gainey from Murfeesboro TN. I've been hunting only coyotes for quite a while... about to change my daughter got married and my new SIL want's to do some deer hunting so that'll change.... I'll sure take him!  Personally I only care for coyote hunting though. I've seen several folks that I know from other places







good to see you here. To those that don't know me, I'm a predator call maker. Afraid I don't make any other type of calls though.. heck I only hunt coyotes soo why would I make something else.







I come from the old school of, your work is a reflection of who you are... My 1st priority with my calls is the sound... they sound better than they look.







that should give you an idea of how they sound and how easy they are to use. I back my calls.. even the "field grade" with a satisfaction guarantee.. that is if you aren't tickled to death with 'em I'll make it right! Well here's a few pic's of the calls I make.
Stabilized Spalted Hackberry, Buffalo horn bead, Buffalo horn toneboard.









Amboyna burl barrel, Elk antler bead, and stabilized antler toneboard.









Honduran Rosewood burl Hippo Ivory bead, Warthog tusk Ivory toneboard


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Well glad your here and nice looking calls, didnt see a price tag on them so im wondering if im the 1st to reply i win one







, or not but glad your here great bunch of predator hunters with good tips here. Name is Keith


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site and nice looking calls.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to Predatortalk Brad from high up in the Colorado rockies. If any of those good look'in calls need some tuff field test'in, I'm your man.lol.

Your gonna have to break your SIL of deer hunt'in when theres fur to be had.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to Predator Talk Brad. I have seen Brads work elsewhere and I have to say it is awesome. Every one of his calls are a head turner and more beautious(it's a word in TN. AND KY.) than the next.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful work Brad. Welcome to PT.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to PT, Brad. Those sure are some beautiful calls there!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys!!! LOL Keith these calls are long gone, I pulled 'em from my photobucket. I've never really kept many laying around I guess. I didn't want to "sticker shock" anyone but since you asked... the top 2 are from my "Top Shelf" line ($65). They use antler or horn beads and matching toneboards. I hand make my own toneboards one at a time, in 3 different voices or sizes. From very high pitched to slightly lower... (will do pup barks/howls). They are of my own design and don't use the castration bands that most do. (started to call 'em "The calls with ba__s) but thought better of it. LOL They are o-ring fitted (not glued in). The barrels carry my CA finish (Superglue) from my reading super glue turns into a super hard (scratch resistant) clear plastic when it hardens. I buff and polish it (with metal polish) to bring it to the high gloss. The 3rd call uses Hippo tooth ivory for the bead, and Warthog tusk ivory for the toneboard. I sell these for $150... I also have some "field grade" calls that still use my antler or horn toneboards. The barrels are of domestic woods and carry an oil/wax finish. ($45)


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Well since you put the price tag on now wheres the poor boy calls LOL, they look great even if I didnt win one


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL poor boy huh? Here's a pic of some of my "field grade" calls. I still make my own toneboards for these... by the way that's why so much on the price... the toneboards aren't "molded". I have more time in the toneboard than I do in the barrel...and they aren't made from plastic.. they are natural materials. Antler, Buffalo horn, wood, or even Ivory on my top of the line calls.
walnut and antler








walnut and horn









hedge and horn


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Again very nice looking calls, great craftsmanship.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the site YH! Those are beautiful calls. I am new to PH so I am just learning how to call but I am practicing every weekend. And I am sure that right now it wouldn't matter how much money I spent on a call I probably couldn't make it sound right! However I have hunted big game my whole life. Right now however we have gotten 6ft. of new snow in the high country so I will be skiing this weekend after I get the Christmas lights up. Welcome.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

WOW those poor boy calls look great, I can see the craftmanship on them and know that has to take time to do. When I get some of the ones ive been tryin to make done ill put up some pic's and maybe you can tell me where im going wrong cause right now ive broken everyone ive tried to make so far kinda get a little angry at the time it takes on them but it will work gotta quit using sorry wood I guess


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Brad welcome to the site! Incredible work. Those "field grade" calls look better than most showroom premium models!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

1st off







I meant to thank you for you comment youngdon! I've seen your name else where too!

huntfishski I made up a tutorial on calling with open reed calls a couple/few years ago. I think the links on my homepage are messed up right now but if you'll pm me your e-mail address I'd be happy to e-mail it to you... you can burn it to a cd and practice in your car... keeps you in good standing with the wife that way.







(I'd be happy to do this for anyone) no charge of course... well just don't make fun of my accent. LOL Well maybe just a little.









Keith I'd be happy to give you a hand ask away buddy. For starters if you'll pay the shipping I'll send you some wood. Just pm me your address and I'll get some walnut and maybe some others headed to you. I'll ship the wood to you 1st then when you get it just paypal me the shipping cost.


----------

